# Behr Al In One Paint & Primer. What Garbage



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

I am remolding a kitchen in an old house for a female cousin. The kitchen has plaster walls with a lot of cracks in it and had a rough texture from old wallpaper glue that was painted over. So I put 1/4 drywall over it. She insisted her son would paint the walls and ceiling to save some money. Plus he was painting the rest of the house for her at the time. If this wasn't a relative, I would have never agreed to this. For years she has always used Behr Paint. So she bought the Behr Satin Paint and Primer In One at 31 dollars a gallon. Her son painted the new drywall in the kitchen. When the son took the 3m blue tape off the trim, about a 1/4 wide line of the paint peeled about a right of the brand new drywall. She blamed it on the tape. I didn't pay to much attention to that since she insisted her son paint, he can fix it. A week later I am installing crown molding on the new cabinets. The cabinet next to the wall was a normal 12 inch in depth wall cabinet. The next cabinet was a 15 inch depth, so I had a 3 inch bump out. I fitted the crown molding on the cabinet before I nailed it and was a hair snug against the wall. When I took it down I noticed the paint had peeled right off the wall where the molding had touched it. The paint looked like it was rubberized and I probably could peel it all off the whole wall if I took the time to do so. I never seen paint peel off of new drywall. My cousin plans on calling Behr to try and get a refund.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Which is exactly why I'd use a _sealer _over fresh drywall first.

These "all-in-one" products are DIY specials!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

DITTO :whistling


----------



## Joe C (Jul 13, 2010)

Did anyone clean the walls after sanding the joints? If you paint right over all the dust from sanding, this kind of the thing can happen.


----------



## Paint Dribblz (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like not only another adhesion problem with behr paint but also that the painter didn't handle the job right. I would never use a 2-in-1 on new drywall. ALways a good drywall primer>1-in-2 or Primer>2coats laytex. Calling for money back is the normal Behr procedure.


----------



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

The walls were vacuumed with a shop vac to get all the dust off. The pantry was painted with the same paint. The drywall was not replaced in there. The walls had flat paint on it. You can peel it off the walls in there also. The peeled paint is soft and pliable. It is like it never hardened. So it isn't a prep issue of the new drywall. Called Behr and was told maybe there wasn't enough hardener put in the paint when it was made. They said if my cousin sends them the sales slip from Home Depot, they will refund her money for the three gallons.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

The behr paint peels for easy color changes. It's a new proprietary technology. Patent pending.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

HA!

*The Following User Says 
Thank You to Metro M&L 
For This Useful Post:* Steve Richards (today)


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

We all know that prep is the most critical factor. With these so-called clean air paints I have found they take a long time to harden but tack try fast I suppose to limit the VOC's,, even BE 123 primer does now even more it seems. Primer coat is to me critical and I almost always primer at least 1 coat on anything now, would never even think about new drywall without a PVA or similar sealer first. 
Another HD gimmick to attract DIY'ers to the store. Should sell it next to the ryobi & wagner hand held airless sprayers.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Of course, 3 gallons of new paint over the existing problem will not fix anything. How long was the cure time on the paint when you put up the crown?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I was doing some service work, and the HO painted her bathroom with the Behr AIO. Same as your example, peeling at joints where it was taped. It was previously painted and some mudding was done. It seemed to adhere to the painted surface ok, it doesn't need primer. But any spots where it was compounded was peeling right off. 

She had a hard-time getting her money. She went back, got more with a credit, and had same issue. I think she ended up getting a check for someone to paint it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Someday people will learn.



How's that?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

If the wall is already painted you dont normally need a primer, has anyone ever looked at the back of a can to see if it tells you to use a primer on new drywall, seems alot of the products out there dont live up to their hype if you read the back of their can.
The box stores like to push primer on people, if you are going white over white they will still try and sell you some primer.


----------



## johndaprano (Aug 24, 2009)

*Behr vs Sherwin*

Thank you for this listing. I am debating on going with the Behr all in 1 product or Sherwin Williams Duration.


----------



## Landmark Prop (Sep 30, 2010)

The hardware store here charges almost double what regular paint costs for the all-in-one paint. I guess they figure people value their time enough to pay $80/gal


----------



## Cberg (9 mo ago)

rstarre said:


> I am remolding a kitchen in an old house for a female cousin. The kitchen has plaster walls with a lot of cracks in it and had a rough texture from old wallpaper glue that was painted over. So I put 1/4 drywall over it. She insisted her son would paint the walls and ceiling to save some money. Plus he was painting the rest of the house for her at the time. If this wasn't a relative, I would have never agreed to this. For years she has always used Behr Paint. So she bought the Behr Satin Paint and Primer In One at 31 dollars a gallon. Her son painted the new drywall in the kitchen. When the son took the 3m blue tape off the trim, about a 1/4 wide line of the paint peeled about a right of the brand new drywall. She blamed it on the tape. I didn't pay to much attention to that since she insisted her son paint, he can fix it. A week later I am installing crown molding on the new cabinets. The cabinet next to the wall was a normal 12 inch in depth wall cabinet. The next cabinet was a 15 inch depth, so I had a 3 inch bump out. I fitted the crown molding on the cabinet before I nailed it and was a hair snug against the wall. When I took it down I noticed the paint had peeled right off the wall where the molding had touched it. The paint looked like it was rubberized and I probably could peel it all off the whole wall if I took the time to do so. I never seen paint peel off of new drywall. My cousin plans on calling Behr to try and get a refund.



I had a similar experience with painting my daughter's room. We painted it 5 years earlier with no issue. Used Behr 2 years ago and large straps peel right off. Every few months I touch up the areas where more paint has peeled. Not looking forward to stripping all the walls and re-doing with a non Behr product.


----------

